# Beautiful Trail Riding and wild life



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Tell me what your place is like on trail riding and were do you trail ride at like on the side of road or in the woods? Tell me what all the animals yall seen. and you can show pictures of wood or animals that you seen. 

Here mine 
I ride my horses on trail and I see deer and rabbit, birds,and wildlife that live in the woods,it fun to see all those creatures living and passing by while riding horses, it so beautiful, you can listing to the insect buzzing and bird chirping, and see the deer eating in the meadow and river creek that run in the woods.


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

I ride in the woods and on the road side. I've seen deer, rabbits, squirels, ground hogs, birds, quail, and I believe it was a moose or elk that ran away from us Sunday through the trees (didn't see it just heard a large animal crash away). Then of course there's the other horses and dogs that we see all the time.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

I like your appaloosa horse he beautifull and I like his blanket color!!!


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I've only been on two "trail" rides in my whole life... one in Texas, and the other here in Serbia. Though I've hiked/walked through a lot of places, and even rode around on a track... that's very similar to being a trail... at least in my opinion... 

When I'm in Texas, I see a ton of birds... occasionally some jackrabbits (depending on where I am), deer... a TON of deer (THEY'RE EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!), and people's dogs that are running around in circles around their horses... 

And here in Serbia, you often see falcons, hawks, and eagles, occasionally rabbits and deer. We live in the Shumadie... which means that it's the forest area. So there are some other creatures besides all the cows, sheep, and goats (THEY'RE EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!). But we see a TON of eagles... and all THEY do is stare out into the distance...  like this... :shock:


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I live on a dead end street so we just ride about 300m down the road and trails! We see all sorts of birds, kangaroos, rabbits, foxes and sometimes other rides!

Here are some pics from one of the trails at the end of my street
http://pintopony.piczo.com/othersideoftheroad?cr=3&linkvar=000044
Keep scrolling for the trail ride pics, there are roos!
http://pintopony.piczo.com/tuesdaytrail?cr=3&linkvar=000044


And here are some pics from a trail ride about 1/2 hour drive at a National Park. We saw more kangaroos here too!
http://pintopony.piczo.com/scheyvillenationalpark?cr=3&linkvar=000044


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We ride in the mountains and desert. I don't ride on the roads.

We see lots of animals

Typical Trails



























Typical Animals
We see lots of Moose









Mule Deer









Wild Mustangs









Elk, rabbits, wild turkeys, grouse, coyotes, a rare bear.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh I love your pics, we are going riding tonight,hope to get some shots.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Painted Horse said:


> We ride in the mountains and desert. I don't ride on the roads.
> 
> We see lots of animals
> 
> ...


I like the wild mustang view in that pictures!!! and what state are u from?


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Man i wanna come riding with you guys, your trails are gourgous! 

Im a beach rider....and also do a bit of road riding ( only way to get to the beach :wink: ).

Piccies:
Ocean, beach, Lagoon type thing



Beach, you can go around the coast following those hills for miles, very cool ride ( but only at low tide )


beach.



Another small beach running along the river, on the way to the bigger beach ( pictured above )


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh I love the beach shots too, and its cool you take along the other horse.We went for a short ride last night, ran out of daylight.So the couple pics I took didnt turn out.I'll try again today.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

i mostly ride besides a river and a lake. Reaaally pretty when everything is covered in snow.  
Well, the only animals i´ve seen are other horses while beeing ridden, a cat and 2 geese :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Pinto Pony said:


> I live on a dead end street so we just ride about 300m down the road and trails! We see all sorts of birds, kangaroos, rabbits, foxes and sometimes other rides!
> 
> Here are some pics from one of the trails at the end of my street
> http://pintopony.piczo.com/othersideoftheroad?cr=3&linkvar=000044
> ...



I really enjoyed your photos, thanks for posting them. I just have a couple of ??. Are the squiggly looking trees gum trees? The red flowers look like tulips are they and of so do they just grow wild? Are you American or Aussie? Thats it :lol: 

Everyone has great places to ride. Makes riding so much more fun to get out in the wild, wide open. 
I think I've posted photos of our home trails. We usually see lots of wild turkey, quail, deer, coyote, occasional bobcat, hawks, turkey vultures, owls, and various tweety birds. Of course lots of cattle and certain times of the year an abundance of native wild flowers that I am always called upon to identify.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Pinto Pony said:
> 
> 
> > I live on a dead end street so we just ride about 300m down the road and trails! We see all sorts of birds, kangaroos, rabbits, foxes and sometimes other rides!
> ...


Yes there are soooo many gum trees in the bush. We even have eucalyptus called Squiggly Gum because they have these little brown squiggles over the pale bark. There is also a lot of paperbark which can be a bit squiggly looking too. This has bushy sort of foliage on it. 

The red flowers are definitely not tulips, we have enough trouble trying to grow them in controlled conditions at home! They are an Aussie native but I have tried searching for them to no avail, maybe tonight I will try again.

And I am an Australian married to an American, just waiting for my immigration VISA 


Now I just wanted to say...
Painted Horse, I LOVE your pics. It is an amazing area where you ride.
And Bitless I would love to have a beach to ride near, so jealous.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Parkerhorse, I'm in Utah. We ride the high country during the warmer months and the deserts of Southern Utah during the colder months,


----------



## Dvine (Aug 26, 2008)

oh wow you gus go trai riding is some beautiful places!! I can't wait till i get to go riding in some places as pretty as thoes!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow they are beautiful places to trail ride :shock:

Man I need to take a trail ride vacation


----------

